#   >  1 7.7  -

## LD74

1 7.70.640             - .    ,      ,      ,         -,          .                      -,                        ,      -  (    ),          (  )          .      ,     6.0  ,        ZROSN            ,                    .  ,              ,                -      ,    -.  

-               -        -     1 (),                      ?

----------


## Anton N.

"    ()" :



> () . 0531851        : 
> -           ; 
> -           ; 
> -     *    -*.


     ,            ...  :Hmm:

----------


## LD74

> -         -.


  .        ,          ()       :
1) ,          -      (  ).
2) ,        **  - ,   , -   .

 1     ,    ,      **       -  ,  -    . 

,      :        ,            ,       .        (/)    :          **     -   ,      ,         . 

,  1 7.7    ,        :     (     7.70.640).   ,   1     -    ,          -    ,          ,    .       1        ,     .       ,    ,        .  ,             ,     .          .

----------


## Anton N.

> **


  ?  :Smilie: 

           ...   ,   ...      ,  ,   ...        ...

----------


## =SER=

1 7.7  " .6.1"  635   ?

----------


## Gennady1970

> 1 7.7  " .6.1"  635   ?


.  636      .

----------


## Anton N.

.    636-   ,      ...

----------


## LD74

> ,            ...


,     ,        "" ,   .         "   " ( .. ).   ,      (),  ,   .

----------


## Anton N.

> ,     ,        "" ,   .         "   " ( .. ).   ,      (),  ,   .


 1-    1 -?
        ?   -  -...

----------


## LD74

> ?   -  -...


       -   .        (),  "-" -   -. ,       1 ,       .

  ,       ,   :     ** . ,        1 (   7.70.640),        1 ,     1      . ,   1,    .

----------


## Anton N.

> -   .        (),  "-" -   -. ,       1 ,       .
> 
>   ,       ,   :     ** . ,        1 (   7.70.640),        1 ,     1      . ,   1,    .


    ,      (   , ..   ,  ,    ),    ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,   1,    .


  :Wow: 
  ,   ,      1,      1    .  :Wink: 
 ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,        1 (   7.70.640),        1 ,     1      . ,   1,    .


BorisG,      ??
 1-,    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anton N.

> BorisG,      ??


 ,   "   "  :yes:

----------


## Vetal A

, ,     " ".  - 1   . ,  7.70.640.           TXZR100701. -    ?

----------

.    .  1,  ,  .       1    ,     "0",  0263526986   263526986.   .  ?  :Frown:

----------


## ANDROPOV

1 8 ,

----------

,      .      :Smilie:

----------


## kirk_ufa

-       ,   ,      - ,    -.              .     ,    ((

----------

[a url=http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p=52839161&postcount=3]#3[/a]  LD74.
      -.   9.31 ,  8: 


> "-"  (  ) ""  "",     ""  ""      (), **  (  )  -,    ,          ,     ""  ""     -.


 ,   " "     - .

,      :         .     -    (    ,       - "    ").     ,        ""  "",       " ",       "-".

  (   )           .    ,      25.12.2009, ..  .                   25.12.2009.    ,           , ..    - .          - 1.43.239.21.     2.2.1  8: " **     (  )     **    ..." ,  ,  .

----------


## LD74

> 1    ,     "0",  0263526986   263526986.   .  ?


   1   7.7.641.

----------


## dennis27

641 -  ?

----------


## dennis27

,  ,  .

----------


## 45

,          ...    .      .   -    ,     .  ,        " ()",   " -"  .       ZROST    "-",    .      (      ).    ,          (    ,    ). -   .    ?

----------


## Krosh_nv

.. ,        8, ..         "".
         , ,      .
 ,   .   .            ,     ,  .

----------


## 45

,   ,    .  ,   ZROSN       , ..      -      
ZROSN||_|_||
ZROSN||_|_||

----------


## dvsidelnikov

.              __  . 
  -    -  : 
   VK_FundSource - -   ...      ...

1  642     -          ...     ?

----------


## dvsidelnikov

> .              __  . 
>   -    -  : 
>    VK_FundSource - -   ...      ...
> 
> 1  642     -          ...     ?


   :  Field not faund: VF_FundSource

----------


## iramir

> :  Field not faund: VF_FundSource


,   " "     "..."  ?

----------


## dvsidelnikov

. , , .    .  ,   , ,      1  6  . .   =)

----------

